# Anyone experience with selegiline + ritalin/provigil? (or similiar)



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

clown


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

These two can actually be mixed, but with a much lower dose of Ritalin/Provigil than normal, as you suggest.

Personally, I'd jack the selegiline dose up as far as possible and the Ritalin/Provigil as low as possible; say, 10mg selegiline/day and whatever dose of the other drug it takes for desired effects. Start with a 0.5mg dose of Ritalin (or 1/20 of a Provigil tablet), just to be safe. They should give a potent dopamine boost without really any effect on (nor)adrenaline.

I have read several experience reports of this combination (selegiline + Ritalin), so I can confirm that it works as expected. I'd assume the same for Provigil, due to its DRI/NRI ability.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

I have used 5mg Selegiline / day + 200-300mg Modafinil / day without problems - as expected they didn't potentiate each other - there was just an addition of effects.

Selegiline + Ritalin is a completely different story as these drugs will potentiate each others effect, especially on dopamine. If you take 5-10mg Selegiline / day then starting with just 2.5mg Ritalin is a good idea. It sounds like a dose for "babies with ADHD", but please play this safe. 

Here is a useful thread about Selegiline + Modafinil:

http://www.imminst.org/forum/index.php?act=ST&f=169&t=7056&s



> Last month I added cyprenil (liquid Selegiline) to my overall life-extension stack, along with Metformin and Desmopressin. My overall supplement stack is pretty lengthy and I've just begun to add the nootropics to it but so far I've found no wierd interactions between Deprynil and Modafinil. At 54 years old I'm using 5-8 drops (1 drop equals to 1 mg) of selegine total a day, split in two doses (same for Metformin) and generally use Modafinil 2 to 4 times a week as needed, generally 200-300 mg. when needed.


But my advice is to also start low with the Modafinil while on Selegiline, 50mg should be ok. You can always go higher later and find your optimal dose.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've been taking 5mg Selegiline for over a month now. Yesterday i took my first 2.5 mg Ritalin but felt absolutely nothing. I decided to try another 2.5 mg 3 hours later, but still nothing except a small headache.
Today i first took 5mg selegiline, and an hour later 5 mg Ritalin. That was 3 hours ago.
I still don't feel any stimulant or euphoric effects. Only thing i feel is the small headache again.
I think it's really weird. I had high expectations of this combo. Maybe i should raise the dosage Selegiline to 10mg, but i think its still weird 5mg + 5mg Ritalin does absolutely nothing. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Beffrey28 said:


> I've been taking 5mg Selegiline for over a month now. Yesterday i took my first 2.5 mg Ritalin but felt absolutely nothing. I decided to try another 2.5 mg 3 hours later, but still nothing except a small headache.
> Today i first took 5mg selegiline, and an hour later 5 mg Ritalin. That was 3 hours ago.
> I still don't feel any stimulant or euphoric effects. Only thing i feel is the small headache again.
> I think it's really weird. I had high expectations of this combo. Maybe i should raise the dosage Selegiline to 10mg, but i think its still weird 5mg + 5mg Ritalin does absolutely nothing.
> Any thoughts?


A headache is really not a good sign when taking drugs with hypertensive potential; I would put this experiment on hold for now. Maybe you've burnt out your pleasure centres with PEA, I don't know.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Have you even checked your blood pressure and pulse rate while doing this experimental combo? Do you take Carvedilol?


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Blood pressure monitors don't cost much:

http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/omron-digital-automatic-blood-pressure-monitor-mx2_1_2101.html

I probably should buy one.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

That's the first thing I bought before making 'self-experiments'.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

I still take Clonidine every day. I went to the store tuesday and watched for bloodpressure monitors. But they are pretty expensive in Holland, and the problem was i didn't have enough money. I will buy one once i do.
And what does burning out pleasure centers mean? I'm taking L-Tyrosine every day and L-Phenylalanine now and then, so i thought i was making sure i didn't crash or something like that.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Beffrey28 said:


> I still take Clonidine every day. I went to the store tuesday and watched for bloodpressure monitors. But they are pretty expensive in Holland, and the problem was i didn't have enough money. I will buy one once i do.
> And what does burning out pleasure centers mean? I'm taking L-Tyrosine every day and L-Phenylalanine now and then, so i thought i was making sure i didn't crash or something like that.


I mean dopamine tolerance. If you don't take magnesium and/or other glutamate blockers, you get a tolerance to pleasure and other effects of dopamine receptors.

Also, it's fair to assume that if you're in a state of GABAergic (benzos, GHB, etc.) or NMDA antagonist (ketamine, DXM, etc.) withdrawal, this tolerance will be greatly accelerated.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

I take magnesium, L-Glutamine and Inositol every day. I also don't think i did crazy things with PEA. It's been a week since i last took some because of the abuse potential.
Maybe the Selegiline dose is just to low to really potentiate Ritalin?
And it was just a very small headache, maybe just caused by some increased anxiety/excitement.
I'll try another 5mg Ritalin tomorrow and if it wont do anything again i guess i will raise the dose of Selegeline first before touching Ritalin again.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

> Maybe the Selegiline dose is just to low to really potentiate Ritalin?


Possible, the guy on bluelight.ru took 10mg / day as far as I can remember.


----------



## Beffrey28 (Jan 15, 2009)

Medline said:


> Possible, the guy on bluelight.ru took 10mg / day as far as I can remember.


Is it best to take 10mg in two divided doses of 5mg, one in the morning and one in the afternoon, or to take 10mg all at once in the morning?
I left Ritalin for what it is for a while. Maybe upping the dose of Selegiline will give me enough of a boost to find a job and stop procastinating.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Beffrey28 said:


> Is it best to take 10mg in two divided doses of 5mg, one in the morning and one in the afternoon, or to take 10mg all at once in the morning?
> I left Ritalin for what it is for a while. Maybe upping the dose of Selegiline will give me enough of a boost to find a job and stop procastinating.


It doesn't really matter when you dose for the MAOI effect (because it's irreversible), but selegiline has stimulant metabolites that can cause anxiety and insomnia, so probably best to take it earlier in the day.


----------

